# Change of address



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Who do I need to contact re change of address?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Log into the shop with your email address and password and I think you can update it.

Or this time since Lou and Mark are away you can PM me your details and I'll have a look for you


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Log into the shop with your email address and password and I think you can update it.
> 
> Or this time since Lou and Mark are away you can PM me your details and I'll have a look for you


So updating the address in the "Shop" bit will do it?

Will have to go by my old place and get the mag!!!!


----------

